
The iPhone's new chip should worry Intel - endswapper
http://www.theverge.com/2016/9/16/12939310/iphone-7-a10-fusion-processor-apple-intel-future
======
norea-armozel
I think the author misses some key points here. First, the iOS libraries are
optimized for the hardware on the iPhone and other devices. It's why they do
so well up to a certain point (and why they sunset certain products with
regard to iOS upgrades). Whereas Intel's strength is that their processors and
other suite of hardware is ready to serve millions of customers right now.
Plus, the iPhone is not going to replace the web server, enterprise cloud
deployments, and the like any time soon (unless someone rams net neutrality
down the throats of all Telcos in all mediums). The author really needs to
stop trying to think Apple has this grand vision of getting into cloud
hosting, workstations, and enterprise. They have no interest in it otherwise
why don't they have divisions for it anymore? Sales on consumer devices like
the iPhone are more comfortable for them and they optimized their business
models on it. The only thing they want to do now is expand the software and
services aspect of the iOS. Hardware is purely a means to achieve that goal.

